# Post your favorite foil-packet campfire meal



## Sentry18

When I was young my Dad would take me camping at least 1-2x each summer, just him and me, and a few more times with my Mom and siblings. We always made and brought with what he called Hobo Meals, but are also known as campfire meals or foil-packet meals. 

My Dad's recipe was simple: double up some foil, place a 1/2 ground beef patty on the center, slice a potato on top, slice 1/2 an onion on top of that, add some small carrots, sprinkle with salt and pepper and add a couple TBSP of butter. Then wrap it up nice and tight into a packet that can be flipped and will not spill out any contents (even the liquids). I probably ate 100 of them in my childhood and they never failed to hit the spot while sitting at a campfire a few miles from civilizations. 

Nowadays I still make campfire meals but I have a much broader recipe selection and have to take into consideration that we eat low carb. This recipe is one of my favorites: Lay down a sheet of thick aluminum foil, add a smaller sheet of non-stick foil on top of it. Take a chicken breast and cut/fillet it in half then tenderize. Place the first half down and place some sliced bell peppers, slice jalapenos and a slice of pepper jack cheese on top. Sometimes I added a cooked/crispy slice or two of bacon as well. Then put the second half of the chicken breast on top and dust with seasoning (I use a spicy meat rub). Surround the chicken with thick slices of zucchini, squash and onion. Put a TBSP of butter on top of the veggies and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Then wrap it up nice and tight. I am a flipper so I flip it often when cooking over the campfire or on the grill. 

Now, what is your favorite foil packet campfire meal?


----------



## camo2460

My favorite was during the Smelt Run. For those who are not familiar, Smelt are small Torpedo shaped Fish that can be Scaled with your Fingers. I often would go on solo Camping Trips when the Smelt traveled up Wards Canal to Spawn. On the way to my "spot" I would gather Wild Onions and Garlic Mustard, and after getting my Fire going I would lay on my Belly at the edge of the Water, and use a Dip Net to catch 6-8 Smelt. After Scaling and Gutting the Fish I would wrap them in Foil, along with the Onions and Garlic Mustard, and a bit of Butter or Bacon Fat and bury the Packet in the Coals.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Campfire Chicken and Veggies........

Take a potato and slice into thick chips, put on bottom, season salt and pepper, zuchinni next layer, squash the next, and a dark meat chicken quarter on top with seasoning (I use a porterhouse roast seaoning I love on chicken). I add a teaspoon of bacon fat and a pat of butter and wrap it up tight in a double layer of heavy duty tinfoil. Mmmmmm.

Potato bomb......

Take Idaho potato, use apple corer to take plug out of middle, stuff with ham, bacon bits, cheese, green onion, pepper, salt and butter. Cut the ends off your core of the potato long enough to use as "plugs". Plug the ends and wrap in tinfiol. Great at the camp


----------



## camo2460

^^^ The Potato Bomb, what a great Idea. ^^^


----------



## hiwall

When out on hunting trips I always made sure I had a 22 with us. When done hunting for the day one of us would shoot a bunny. After cleaning and skinning all we did was smear some butter on it and sprinkle lightly with garlic salt and wrap in alum foil. Then into the coals. It was certainly not the whole meal but the kids loved idea of eating rabbit and we had to draw straws to see who would be the shooter each day.


----------



## Magus

A can of Wolf chili dumped into a bag of Fritos or nachos.


----------



## bacpacker

Mine is to take a nice steak, I like a filet, but most any will work. Take enough foil to wrap two layers small pat of butter lay the steak on, cut up a Vidalia onion, Green pepper, potatos sliced. Garlic salt, cayenne peppers, and KC masterpiece steak seasoning. Wrap it up, throw it in the coals and turn it every 3-5 minutes. 

Man this thread is making me hungry.


----------



## terri9630

bacpacker said:


> Mine is to take a nice steak, I like a filet, but most any will work. Take enough foil to wrap two layers small pat of butter lay the steak on, cut up a Vidalia onion, Green pepper, potatos sliced. Garlic salt, cayenne peppers, and KC masterpiece steak seasoning. Wrap it up, throw it in the coals and turn it every 3-5 minutes.
> 
> Man this thread is making me hungry.


Except for the cayenne peppers that sounds wonderful.


----------



## Sentry18

Another one I make is to take smoked sausage, cut it into 2" pieces and add fresh cut green beans, onion, garlic pieces (big enough to eat) and drizzle the lot with olive oil before wrapping it up in foil.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Another of my favorites that turns out well is......

Potatoes (again cut into thick chips and seasoned), leeks, bok choy, then topped with a nice piece of salmon with butter, dill, salt, pepper.

Tip.... I make these up the day before a trip and put them in the freezer overnight then stick them in the cooler before I leave. They stay good for a few days that way and when at camp all I have to do is take the packet out of the cooler and throw it on the fire when hungry. No mess, no preparation, eat out of the tinfoil, just bring utensils . 

Breakfast one........

Southwest hashbrowns, sausage, cheese, tomatoes, a little bacon fat and butter. Cook on fire when done open tinfoil into bowl while on fire and crack a couple eggs on top and let them cook. Breakfast of champions for car camping with no mess or pans to clean (I hate cleaning egg pans in the woods as its a pain in the butt).

Dont really have a good desert one. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sentry18

CrackbottomLouis said:


> a nice piece of salmon


I believe that is an oxymoron. :hmmm:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Sentry18 said:


> I believe that is an oxymoron. :hmmm:


Im sure any thick cut of fish you like will work just as well . I love me some salmon though.


----------



## Sentry18

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Im sure any thick cut of fish you like will work just as well . I love me some salmon though.


I like my fish like I like my overweight short-haired angry feminists; nowhere near me.


----------



## terri9630

Sentry18 said:


> I like my fish like I like my overweight short-haired angry feminists; nowhere near me.


A man after my own heart. I'd eat my dog before I ate fish.


----------



## rhrobert

camo2460 said:


> My favorite was during the Smelt Run. For those who are not familiar, Smelt are small Torpedo shaped Fish that can be Scaled with your Fingers. I often would go on solo Camping Trips when the Smelt traveled up Wards Canal to Spawn. On the way to my "spot" I would gather Wild Onions and Garlic Mustard, and after getting my Fire going I would lay on my Belly at the edge of the Water, and use a Dip Net to catch 6-8 Smelt. After Scaling and Gutting the Fish I would wrap them in Foil, along with the Onions and Garlic Mustard, and a bit of Butter or Bacon Fat and bury the Packet in the Coals.


Man, I miss a good smelt fry. my dad and friends would go up to the boundary waters and get a few 375lb pickle barrels full. I'd snip with a scissors and scoop the guts with my thumb, and when we had enough done (all day), we would have a smelt fry at the firehouse...the women would all bring sides and the guys would be deep frying the smelt...now my mouth is watering...


----------



## camo2460

rhrobert said:


> Man, I miss a good smelt fry. my dad and friends would go up to the boundary waters and get a few 375lb pickle barrels full. I'd snip with a scissors and scoop the guts with my thumb, and when we had enough done (all day), we would have a smelt fry at the firehouse...the women would all bring sides and the guys would be deep frying the smelt...now my mouth is watering...


I miss it as well. My Brothers and I would Catch them with a Drag Net and fill Two or Three clean Garbage Cans, and have an out door Fish Fry for the Neighbor Hood. Good Times.


----------



## Sentry18

camo2460 said:


> I miss it as well. My Brothers and I would Catch them with a Drag Net and fill Two or Three clean Garbage Cans, and have an out door Fish Fry for the Neighbor Hood. Good Times.


I remember smelt too. I remember thinking I would rather be eating dumpster rat.  I also remember going to the Veterinary Clinic for a Rocky Mountain Oyster feed. I also remember finding out what they were after I had 6.


----------



## rhrobert

Sentry18 said:


> I remember smelt too. I remember thinking I would rather be eating dumpster rat.  I also remember going to the Veterinary Clinic for a Rocky Mountain Oyster feed. I also remember finding out what they were after I had 6.


MMM, rocky mountain oysters...nothing like fresh ones cooking while you're castrating...


----------



## camo2460

Sentry18 said:


> I remember smelt too. I remember thinking I would rather be eating dumpster rat.  I also remember going to the Veterinary Clinic for a Rocky Mountain Oyster feed. I also remember finding out what they were after I had 6.


Now that brought a Smile to my Face Sentry, but what would have been even better is watching you turn Thirteen Shades of Green. LOL. Even though you don't like Smelt or RMO's, it's the simple Pleasure of an open Fire, and a Tin Foil Packet full of Food, and the Memories of a more Pleasant and simpler Time that's important.


----------



## Sentry18

Caribou said:


> Sentry, Sentry, Sentry, we've got to help you out with your dietary choices young man.


My wife has forced me to eat about 100 things that swim, live on a beach or crawl on the bottom of bodies of water. So far she is 0-100 for finding one I can stand the taste or smell of. I can push guts back into a live human and shovel up 5 week old human remains, but fry some shrimp and I can barely hold back my gag reflex. I can't explain it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Sentry18 said:


> My wife has forced me to eat about 100 things that swim, live on a beach or crawl on the bottom of bodies of water. So far she is 0-100 for finding one I can stand the taste or smell of. I can push guts back into a live human and shovel up 5 week old human remains, but fry some shrimp and I can barely hold back my gag reflex. I can't explain it.


My wife is the same way. Wont touch a thing that swims and has a shell or scales. More for me


----------



## bacpacker

terri9630 said:


> Except for the cayenne peppers that sounds wonderful.


I should have explained that better. We dry our cayennes and then grind them into flakes. Good flavor and a little heat. I don't care for fresh cayennes


----------



## terri9630

bacpacker said:


> I should have explained that better. We dry our cayennes and then grind them into flakes. Good flavor and a little heat. I don't care for fresh cayennes


I don't like any form of hot peppers..... my tummy says no!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Everybody's out of recipes already? Was hoping for some new ideas. Has anyone ever tried some pastry dough smothered in butter, sprinkled with sugar and wrapped around some jam filling? Wonder if that would work. Hmmmm. Might have to try that.


----------



## Sentry18

Here's one I haven't made yet but is in my recipe book. Sliced chicken breast, sliced andouille sausage, onion strips, green and red bell pepper strips, garlic, sliced tomatoes, olive oil and sprinkled with cayenne or cajun seasonings. It says you can also add shrimp if that's your thing.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Sentry18 said:


> Here's one I haven't made yet but is in my recipe book. Sliced chicken breast, sliced andouille sausage, onion strips, green and red bell pepper strips, garlic, sliced tomatoes, olive oil and sprinkled with cayenne or cajun seasonings. It says you can also add shrimp if that's your thing.


Sounds like a chicken fajita packet. Not a bad idea. Bring some tortillas, salsa, and sauce. A quick tortilla toast over the coals and youre in business with no mess. Awesome!


----------



## Sentry18

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Sounds like a chicken fajita packet. Not a bad idea. Bring some tortillas, salsa, and sauce. A quick tortilla toast over the coals and youre in business with no mess. Awesome!


I would say more of a sauceless jambalaya. I wonder if you could add rice and some liquid and make that work? I would bring a long some corn bread (if I were a corn bread eating guy).

But now I am thinking you could take strips of beef, peppers, jalapenos, onions, some lime juice, cumin, red pepper flakes, etc. and make Fajitas to go! You can buy packets of pureed avocado with a decent shelf life to take with to up the fat and calorie content.

This is all making me think about tin foil packet meal "accessory packs". Like homemade MRE's sealed up in the food saver but based on things I want or need for my tin foil packet meals. Like for the fajitas I could throw in some tortillas, some hot sauce packets, some lime juice, a drink mix, Tums, etc.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Sentry18 said:


> I would say more of a sauceless jambalaya. I wonder if you could add rice and some liquid and make that work? I would bring a long some corn bread (if I were a corn bread eating guy).
> 
> But now I am thinking you could take strips of beef, peppers, jalapenos, onions, some lime juice, cumin, red pepper flakes, etc. and make Fajitas to go! You can buy packets of pureed avocado with a decent shelf life to take with to up the fat and calorie content.
> 
> This is all making me think about tin foil packet meal "accessory packs". Like homemade MRE's sealed up in the food saver but based on things I want or need for my tin foil packet meals. Like for the fajitas I could throw in some tortillas, some hot sauce packets, some lime juice, a drink mix, Tums, etc.


I can make a pretty fair paella on the campfire but its not a tinfoil dish. Im taken with the idea of no mess campfire fajitas. Didnt think about the avocado. Easy to bring a lime or just add lime juice to tje pack. Gonna have to play with that one.


----------



## crabapple

We had the standard HoBo meal.
Onions
bell peppers
ground beef
white potatoes
One can mix it up by cooking corn on the cob fresh picked in foil on hot coals.


----------



## timmie

not a packet meal ,but we like fresh fish fries ,coleslaw and hushpuppies. so we have to clean up , we are also enjoying being together as a family.


----------



## DrPrepper

I have a couple of foil packet meals that I enjoy making (and eating!)

Take a filet of sole (or some other delicate fish). Add several slices of onions, a slice or two of lemon, and a tablespoon or two of white wine. Seal the packet and cook on the edge of the fire (lower heat) for 15 minutes or so (depending on the thickness of the filet). When I make this at home, I use parchment paper instead of foil. It's also good wrapped in puff pastry instead of foil. I've not tried the puff pastry on the campfire, though.

My kids used to like campfire lasagna roll-ups. I'd make the lasagna dough, roll it out, cover it with cooked meat sauce and lots of mozzarella and Parmesan cheese, then roll the dough up like a cake roll. Then, cut it into pieces about 6" long, wrap in foil to seal tightly and cook it over the campfire for 10 or 15 minutes to get everything hot, melt the cheese, and cook the dough.

The kids also liked pita pizza on the campfire. Open the pita bread to make a pocket, fill it with tomato sauce, Italian seasonings (if not already in the sauce), pepperoni, and cheese (lots of cheese!). Wrap in foil, heat over the fire, and it tastes just like pizza, especially if you get a little char on the pita bread.

:yummy:


----------



## DrPrepper

Oh, and for dessert - cut a banana (skin still on) down one side. Open it up and fill it with either chocolate chips, peanut butter chips, chopped pecans or walnuts, caramel pieces, mini-marshmallows - or all of the above! Wrap in foil - stick in the fire long enough to melt the fillings, and then, yum! (That was a favorite when I used to take my Cub Scout pack camping!)


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Oh, and for dessert - cut a banana (skin still on) down one side. Open it up and fill it with either chocolate chips, peanut butter chips, chopped pecans or walnuts, caramel pieces, mini-marshmallows - or all of the above! Wrap in foil - stick in the fire long enough to melt the fillings, and then, yum! (That was a favorite when I used to take my Cub Scout pack camping!)


Heck yeah! Banana, dark chocatlate chips, mashmellows, peanut butter. This is going to happen!


----------



## hiwall

Here is a free Ebook of foil packet recipes. Free right now but I don't know for how long...............

* Foil Packet Cookbook: Delicious Campfire Recipes *

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LW2FG1...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B01LW2FG1Y&tag=false


----------



## Tank_Girl

A few I guess with a lot of reef fish because I'm right on the Great Barrier Reef so fresh reef fish is always on hand.

place a whole smaller fish or fillets of a bigger one on the foil and dress it up with shelf stable ingredients.

*Soy sauce, fresh ginger, garlic, bashed lemon grass leaves and sliced spring onion, chilies and grated carrots.

*Slices of fresh mango, grated ginger, chili and a drizzle of coconut milk that comes as a dried power and can be mixed with water.

These recipes can be used on pork chops or boneless chicken thigh fillets as breast becomes too dry.

Dessert.

*Wrap a smallish sweet potato that has been pricked all over with a fork and wrap in foil and bake on coals until soft. Open packet and split sweet potato length wise and pour sweetened condensed milk over it. Rewrap and place it near the coals but not directly on them until the condensed milk is bubbly and cramelized.

*Havle a pineapple lengthwise and scoop out the flesh out of the shell and chop it up without the core. Add other chopped fruit and a sprinkle of brown sugar and return to pineapple shell. Wrap in foil and place onto coals until hot. You could add marshmallows on top of the fruit before you wrap it.


----------



## hashbrown

We cook in the fire several times a week I rarely use foil. Yesterday I did a 3lb Tomahawk Ribeye cooked directly on the coals with a cognac cream sauce with roasted peppers, onions with a roasted Portabella mushroom and served on a White Oak slab I sawed out. Leave the foil at home and throw that food in the fire!


----------



## hashbrown

..................


----------

